# Well Good luck you guys



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

*I am not gonna be on here anymore my power and phone will be shut off by the end of the week. With no work now for 11 months and no unemployment it's all above life on the streets. Later Frank*


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Geeze Frank, sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope things turn for you soon.

Keep your head held high!

scott


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Frank,I feel your pain,I see the trouble ahead in this bull**** world so I,m hanging up my stilts ,Ive got 2 offers for jobs and I,m taking one, I could make it through but not trying this time ,getting too old ,one had retirement and pension,less wage than I make but the future sucks and lets not kid ourselves!!!!! Drywall wont leave my blood tho,I,m still hanging around here.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck Frank. I'll miss seeing stuff like the theater you redid. You're an artist among tradesmen.


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

Not far behind you I am afraid. I can sell my granddads farm before I have to give up but I won't get much more than I owe on it. It's a rough deal. Things were going so well for me 5 years ago ...now everyday it seems to get worse. I am getting some work but not nearly enough.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tough decision for me---31 years in the trade ,but I,m looking at the last 12-15 as an easier stressfree and for sure, less physical demand on me,I want to enjoy my retirement and be able to be active with my grandson, A job with a pension almost doesnt exist anymore,I,m going that route,I dont need to ,but I,m going to!!!!


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys Thanks, I thought I might land a job today but I guess the other guy under bid me:whistling2:
I just don't understand these guys who go out there an price these jobs so cheap, I guess it must be that metality of "If I do more work for less, I can make it up in Quantiy instead of Quality:blink:"
But most of these guys are collecting Unemployment checks so a couple of bucks an hour is worth it to them.
So we will sit and wait to see if I get anymore calls for estimates, that's the first call in 3 months and I have $3,500 in advertising, that is just going to waste. Freakin Blows


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

frank,
i start my day, every morning with a brief prayer. I promise you, I will keep you in those prayers, and i am looking forward to your return to the fold, to where you belong. Godspeed my friend..


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks D rock


----------



## pollypainter (Aug 24, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Absolutely tragic. 

Sorry to hear it Frank.

A craftsman devotes his life to his trade and is proven time and time again of his qualities and superior approach to doing business. Many successes are obvious but sometimes things beyond our control...which we have nothing to do with...take what we've worked so hard for, away from us. Personally I find the blue collar guy the wealth of our country and it's in him that real people exist.

Congratulations on your choices and successes Frank. Don't let this hang with you in any negative way at all. You have much to be proud of and have done an excellent job running your company I'm sure. The "bad" in the world sometimes catches up to us in very unfair ways.

Good luck, and much respect Sir. :notworthy:


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry about your luck frank,I am 45 and spent my entire work life in the drywall industry,till about a year ago that is,took a regular job driving ,talk about losing your identity and independance,anyways all the best to all.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mcex-boarder said:


> Sorry about your luck frank,I am 45 and spent my entire work life in the drywall industry,till about a year ago that is,took a regular job driving ,talk about losing your identity and independance,anyways all the best to all.


 

Interesting you say that, I have at times thought about doing something else but that identity and independance thing beats strong in me and i dont want to give it up, I see other people working for someone else or a company like a drone day in day out, collecting there wage and holiaday pays, some like it, some feel trapped, I think i would feel like a caged animal getting prodded with a stick all day???? Yeah we have to work hard but maybe the alluision of self employment makes me feel like i call the shots???? 

Hope things have picked up for you frankawitz.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If things in the drywall industry tank a bit at times, or seem like on a more permanent slide for you, maybe a portfolio career could be a consideration, at least for some: http://www.quintcareers.com/portfolio_careers.html


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

cazna said:


> Interesting you say that, I have at times thought about doing something else but that identity and independance thing beats strong in me and i dont want to give it up, I see other people working for someone else or a company like a drone day in day out, collecting there wage and holiaday pays, some like it, some feel trapped, I think i would feel like a caged animal getting prodded with a stick all day???? Yeah we have to work hard but maybe the alluision of self employment makes me feel like i call the shots????
> 
> Hope things have picked up for you frankawitz.


Well said,I found that if,god forbid,you need to leave the biz,even temporarily,a driving position is the most suitable for independant guys like our breed,you are on your own ,and plan your route and day as you see fit,its the closest I could find as a fill in,at the end of the day you could always return to your tools,no one can ever take your skills,but the mortgage has to be paid.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody ever hear again from Frank? It's too bad he had great inputs to this forum with quite a bit of knowledge.

rebel


----------

